# بمناسبة الامتحانات .. صلاة صغيرة جدا جدا قبل المذاكره



## meryam 4 jesus (29 ديسمبر 2008)

صلاة صغيرة قبل المذاكرة

لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


" انا يارب لا أستطيع أن أفهم من ذاتى .. أنت تجلس معى وتفهمنى وأشكرك على ذلك 

لأنك كنت معى وانا أذاكر ، ليس من أجل العلم ، ولا من أجل مستقبلى ، انما من أجلك أنت ...

لكى يعرف الكل أن أولادك 

ناجحون ... وأن كل عمل يقومون به يكونون أمناء فيه .. ويكون الرب 

معهم ويأخذ بيدهم .. فيحبك الناس بسببهم ...

آمين يارب اسمع ​​


----------



## foba h (29 ديسمبر 2008)

amen
thanks alot


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

امين 
وربنا يسمع مننا ويكون معانا كلنا


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 ديسمبر 2008)

foba h قال:


> amen
> thanks alot



ميرسييييي لمرورك فوبا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> امين
> وربنا يسمع مننا ويكون معانا كلنا



ميرسيييي لمرورك توتا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى يا ميريام 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Imados (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اووووى يا ميريام
> 
> ...



ميرسيييييييي ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 ديسمبر 2008)

imados قال:


> شكرا لك



ميرسيي لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يناير 2009)

*نصرخ نحوك ان تمنحنا حكمة وفهم حتى يسهل علينا الامتحان
واعطينا نعمة حتى نعبر التجربة بسلام وامنحنا سلاما عميقا وبركة في الوقت الذي نكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان 
ربي يسوع
انا خاطئ ولم ارضك ولم ارضي نفسي طول السنة ولكن اسالك ان لاتعاملني كشروري وقساوة قلبي بل بعطفك وحنانك

يارب انت قلت اطلبوا تجدوا اسالوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم فها انا منك اطلب وعلى باب مراحمك اقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لانك قلت ( من يقبل الي فلا اخرجه خارجا)

بشفاعة امنا مريم اولا واخرا وصلوات وطلبات جميع القديسين 

امــــــــيــن*
*صلاة اضافية مني من اجل الامتحانات *
*مرسي على احلى صلاة *
*يارب كل الطلاب ينجحون في الامتحانات*​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يناير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *نصرخ نحوك ان تمنحنا حكمة وفهم حتى يسهل علينا الامتحان
> واعطينا نعمة حتى نعبر التجربة بسلام وامنحنا سلاما عميقا وبركة في الوقت الذي نكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان
> ربي يسوع
> انا خاطئ ولم ارضك ولم ارضي نفسي طول السنة ولكن اسالك ان لاتعاملني كشروري وقساوة قلبي بل بعطفك وحنانك
> ...



آمين .. جميله جدا الصلاه دى
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 يناير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ميرسي ياقمر



ميرسى ليكى انتى يارا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

اميــن

صلاه جميله جدااااااااا يا ميريام

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> صلاه جميله جدااااااااا يا ميريام
> 
> ...



ميرسييي لمرورك يا كليمو 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

